# Problem with samsung 42" hd



## Tumble (Apr 2, 2008)

i've been lent this tv for the summer while a friend is traveling.

it works fine, apart from the fact that it doesn't pick up the signal for DTV. it dose for terrestrial. it worked fine for my friend before he bought it round.
other tv's in the house do pick up DTV, which leaves me some what puzzled!

hope some one can help


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

How is the DTV box connected to the TV?


----------



## Tumble (Apr 2, 2008)

there isn't one. its built in to the tv


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Tumble said:


> there isn't one. its built in to the tv


Have you checked the set up??? ... maybe there's something on/off that is not suppossed by that way.

Are you susing satellite/cable or over the air antenna??? :huh:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Tumble said:


> there isn't one. its built in to the tv


I thought you were referring to a DTV satellite box.


----------



## Tumble (Apr 2, 2008)

over air antenna. ive checked setup, the section for DTV is shaded and unaccessable.
and the plug and play option in settings is also shaded.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Tumble said:


> over air antenna. ive checked setup, the section for DTV is shaded and unaccessable.
> and the plug and play option in settings is also shaded.


Can you tell us the model number of the Tv ... so we can take a peek of the manual online???


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

This seems a bit confusing. Over The Air (OTA) with an inside (rabbit ears, etc) antenna or an outside antenna will get digital TV broadcast as ATSC or analog TV in the traditional format. Most of the ATSC OTA stations use UHF (actual channels > channel 13) so you need a UHF capable antenna. Has the TV been told to search out and find all the UHF ATSC stations after being connected to a UHF antenna?

Use of the term DTV often means subscription satellite TV with other special boxes and dish antennas.

Edit: Oops -- just now noticed you are in the UK. Not sure of the situation there -- different broadcast TV standards.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

bobgpsr said:


> ... Edit: Oops -- just now noticed you are in the UK. Not sure of the situation there -- different broadcast TV standards.


Even if he is in U.K. I'm sure the steps to program the TV are the same, Right???

That's what I was thinking when I posted: "Have you checked the set up??? ... so you're not alone :bigsmile:


----------



## Tumble (Apr 2, 2008)

hi guys thanks for all the input. its most appreciated.

the modle is, LE40R73BD[R]S
and the model code is, LE40R73BDX/XEU

its an external over the air antenna.

over here (uk) there is standard terrestrial/analogue tv, and in the last 5 years we've been able to get free digital tv through the same antennas. i use the term DTV as thats what the samsung i have refers it it as, the panasonic in the living room refers to it as DVB. and that works fine. i thinks just the manufactures that change the name.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Found the manual for it. Page 8 describes how to store the channels automatically. Page 19 shows the DTV menu system. Hopefully something here will help.

http://www.samsung.com/uk/support/d...pe=UM&dType=D&vType=L&cttID=929969&prd_ia_cd=


----------



## Tumble (Apr 2, 2008)

excellent, thank you mate.

theres a d.menu button that i wasnt aware of. after selecting that it gave me the option to scan for digital sevices.

all sorted now

thanks again


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Tumble said:


> excellent, thank you mate.
> 
> theres a d.menu button that i wasnt aware of. after selecting that it gave me the option to scan for digital sevices.
> 
> ...


So ... It is working now??? :huh:

Glad you solved your problem :yes:


----------



## Tumble (Apr 2, 2008)

yep, all working mate. thanks


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Glad to be of service here at the Shack :bigsmile:


----------

